# ماذا تعرف عن التآكل Corrosion....!!!!



## شفق الصباح (22 يناير 2009)

التآكل corrosion والتحكم به corrosion control أصبح من 

أهم الأمور لكل شركات الطيران. التآكل يضعف أجزاء جسم الطائرة الأساسية مما 

يجب تقويتها أو تغييرها للحافظ على ضغط الرحلات ولكن هذه الأعمال مكلفة ومهدرة 

للوقت مما ينتج عنها تغيير في جداول الرحلات.


التآكل corrosion لا يمكن تجنبه عند تعرض المعدن للماء 

والهواء. وبما أن الطائرة مصنوعة من المعدن فإنها تحتاج دوماً الى التفتيش والنظافة 

للتقليل من تأثير التآكل. لذلك وجب الحرص على نظافة الطائرة بسبب أن الأوساخ 

والشحم المتراكم قد تخفي التآكل أو أي إصابة في جسم الطائرة والمشكلة الأكبر أن 

الأوساخ قد تحبس وتمسك الماء (الرطوبة) أو أي مادة آكلة 

moisture & corrosive materials 

على سطح الطائرة مما يعجل في تكون التآكل لذلك يجب الإحاطة بأنواع وطرق 

تنظيف الطائرة وكذلك طرق التحكم في التآكل corrosion control لتقليل من تأثير 

التآكل عن حدوثه.



ولمعرفة عن قرب أكثر للتآكل وكيفية حدوثه :

كما هو معروف المعادن في الطبيعة تكون على شكل مركبات 

كيميائية مثل الأكسايد والكلورايد oxides & chlorides والمثال على ذلك الألمنيوم 

لا يمكن إيجاده في الطبيعة بشكله النقي ولكن يفصل عن مركبه الخام وهو الالمونيا 

Alumina - Al2O3 لذلك عندما يتعرض الألمنيوم إلى الماء أو الهواء فإن الأكسجين 

يتحد معه مكوناً الامونيا من جديد.

إذا التآكل ببساطة هو عملية رجوع المادة إلى حالتها الطبيعية.



يختلف شكل ظهور التآكل من مادة إلى أخرى ففي الألمنيوم 

والمغنيسيم يظهر التآكل على شكل ندوب على السطح مصحوبة بمسحوق أبيض أو 

رمادي وفي النحاس يكون طبقة خضراء اللون أما الحديد كما هو متعارف عليه فيكون 

لنا الصدأ الأحمر. عند إزالة هذه الطبقات الخارجية تتبقى الندوب التي قد تصل إلى 

أعماق القطعة وتكون بداية للشقوق والصدوع cracks وهناك أنواع من التآكل تستطيع 

الإنتقال تحت الطبقات الخارجية كالطلاء والإنتشار حتى يفشل أو يضعف القطعة.



هناك تصنيفين عامين للتآكل وهما :

1- Chemical corrosion التآكل الكيميائي

2- Electrochemical corrosion التآكل الإلكتروكيميائي


1-Chemical corrosion التآكل الكيميائي :

يحدث هذا النوع عند التعرض المباشر لقطعة مكشوفة إلى مادة
كاوية ومثال على ذلك:

1-إنسكاب الحمض الموجود في البطارية أو التعرض لغازات هذا الحمض

2-بقايا اللحام الغير جيد

3-بقايا المنظفات 



2-Electrochemical corrosion التآكل الإلكتروكيميائي :

هذا النوع مشابه لما يحدث من تفاعل داخل البطارية وشرحه 

بالتفصيل سوف يكون في موضوع قادم مستقل , بإختصار :

تنقسم المواد إلى أقطاب موجبة وسالبة أو تسمى مهبط ومصعد Anode & Cathode 

المواد الموجبة تفقد دائما الإلكترونات والسالبة تكتسبها وذلك عن وضعهم في سائل 

موصل electrolyte ببساطة فقد الإلكترونات يؤدي إلى تآكل المواد الموجبة.




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x557 والحجم 57 كيلوبايت .







أنواع التآكل :


التآكل اسم عام وقد يأخذ عدة أشكال و أسباب وهي كالتالي 

1-Oxidation 
2-Pitting corrosion
3-Galvanic corrosion
4-Crevice corrosion
5-Intergranular corrosion
6-Exfoliation corrosion
7-Stress corrosion
8-Fretting corrosion



1-Oxidation :

وهو أبسط أنواع التآكل وهو ما يسمى بالصدأ عندما يتعرض

المعدن لغاز يحتوي على الأكسجين يحدث تفاعل كيميائي بين سطح المعدن والغاز كما 

يحدث للحديد عندما يصدأ ولحماية هذا المعدن يجب إبعاد الأكسجين من الوصول إلى 

سطح المعدن وذلك إما مؤقتاً بتغطيته بالزيت أو الشحم أو بشكل دائم بإستخدام الطلاء.



2-Pitting corrosion :

ويحدث بسبب تبقي تآكل على السطح لم يعالج بالكامل من قبل 

ويظهر على شكل مسحوق أبيض على السطح







3-Galvanic corrosion :

ويسمى أيضا بـdissimilar metal corrosion 

ويتكون بسبب وجود مادتين مختلفتين متصلتين بموصل كهربائي مثل إستخدام برشام 

من الsteel على سطح من الألمنيوم مع وجود الماء كعامل موصل وكلما كان 

الإختلاف أكثر من حيث الأقطاب الموجبة والسالبة Anode & Cathode كلما كان 

التآكل أسرع











هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 698x472 والحجم 40 كيلوبايت .






4-Crevice corrosion :

يحدث عندما يكون إتصال بين معدنيين metal to metal joint 

ويكون هناك موصل دائم بينهما كوجود الماء متسرباً إلى داخل الفراغ بين المعدنيين 

لفترة طويلة مثل ال bolts & rivets





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 683x209 والحجم 20 كيلوبايت .






5-Intergranular corrosion :

يحدث هذا النوع في الهجوم على البنية الأساسية للمادة التي 

تكون مركبة من معدنيين مختلفين alloys وبأخذ صورة تلسكوبية نجد أن البنية 

الأساسية يكون بداخلها أقطاب مختلفة ومع وجود موصل يحدث التآكل وهو من أصعب 

أنواع التآكل حيث لا يظهر إلا بإستخدام أجهزة خاصة للفحص NDT مثل 

الultrasonic و eddy-current










هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 643x557 والحجم 50 كيلوبايت .







6-Exfoliation corrosion :

هو حالة مفرطة أو متفاقمة من النوع السابق Intergranular corrosion














7-Stress corrosion :

ويحدث بسبب عيوب المعالجة الحرارية Heat treatment 

خلال تصنيع القطعة 







8-Fretting corrosion :

عند وجود معدنيين متلاصقين بقوة ولكن يوجد حركة بسيطة 

بينهما يحدث هذا النوع من التآكل حيث أن كلا المعدنيين يقوم على كشط المعدن الاخر 

ومثال على ذلك بين الموصلات الكهربائية و كذلك بين الrivets وبدن الطائرة 

ويكون على شكل خطوط سوداء Rivet smoking














أكثر الأماكن عرضة للتآكل في الطائرة هي :


Exhaust trail areas

Battery compartment

Wheel well and landing gear

Water entrapment areas

Engine frontal areas and cooling air vents

Wing flap and spoiler recesses

External skin areas



طرق الصيانة الوقائية ضد التآكل :


1-تنظيف الطائرة

2-إغلاق وسد الفتحات Sealing

3-إستخدام مادة عازلة inhibitors

4-إستخدام طبقات طلاء واقية Protective coating

5-متابعة وصيانة صمامات ومخارج تصريف السوائل drain valves and drain holes

:30:هذا الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية وهو للاخ:30:
:20:Mechanic:20:​


----------



## رمضان محمد كحيل (11 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وارجو المساعده فى كيفية الاستفاده من موقع 
www.nace.org
ودلك من حيت الحصول على الاراق البحتيه


----------



## reeman (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك

اتمنى احصل على التاكل في جزء معين من السيارة


----------



## khairy_zaid (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكر"ا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد فى موضوع التاكل


----------



## عماد المشهداني (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك لامانتك العلمية 
وجزاك الله كل الخير 
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## عمراياد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي على الموضوع القيم والمهم جدا جدا 

والك مني اجمل تقييييييييييييييييييم 

ننتظر مواضيعك بشوووق

تحيتي لك


----------



## بدري علي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## 2riadh (24 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------

